# bois / forêt



## Lars H

Hej!

Quelle est la différence entre "bois" et "forêt"? 
Cést le "bois" quelque chose plus petit et le "forêt" plus grand? Est-ce une question de dialecte/géographie, ou espèces d'arbres?

Je suis reconnaissant pour l'aide

Lars H


----------



## janpol

c'est la superficie qui les différencie


----------



## Chimel

Oui, un bois est en principe plus petit, et peut par exemple être situé en bordure d'une ville.

Mais c'est un peu comme "ruisseau" et "rivière", "village", "bourg" et "ville": à partir de quelle taille passe-t-on de l'un à l'autre? Si c'est très petit, c'est un bois (voire un bosquet); si c'est très grand, c'est une forêt (les forêts de Scandinavie). Entre les deux, on ne fait pas toujours clairement la différence.


----------



## comeauch

Je crois aussi que la différence est souvent par rapport à la superficie, un bois étant plus petit. Cependant, on utilise les deux termes presque sans distinctions aujourd'hui. "Nous allons nous promener dans le/les bois" ne me laisse personnellement aucune indication sur la grandeur du bois ou de la forêt. Ici au Québec, nombreux sont ceux qui utilisent exclusivement "bois". On remarque aussi que bois est peut-être plus souple:
"Nous allons au bois"
"Nous allons nous promener dans le bois"
"Nous allons nous promener dans les bois"

Ça vient probablement de la nature des arbres (en bois ) et probablement qu'à l'origine, c'est un terme un peu poétique pour décrire une forêt, plutôt qu'une "petite forêt". En résumé, ne pas s'inquiéter et utiliser les deux termes comme des synonymes (enfin, selon ma très humble opinion!)


----------



## Chimel

Tout à fait d'accord: en dehors de la question de la taille, "bois" est plus fréquent dans le langage courant. A l'inverse, "forêt" possède un caractère un peu plus technique (en écologie, en aménagement du territoire...): on parle par exemple de l'écosystème forêt, de l'Administration des Forêts (qui, en pratique, s'occupe aussi des bois), des menaces qui pèsent sur la forêt...


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis d'accord avec ce que dit Chimel ci-dessus.
Pour revenir au problème de la taille (et un peu "discuter pour discuter"), s'il est vrai que fondamentalement, ce qui différencie le bois de la forêt, c'est la taille, le bois étant plus petit, dans la pratique (géographique), les choses se discutent.
A Paris, le Bois de Boulogne, que tout le monde connaît, est grand comme une ville (846 hectares), le Bois de Vincennes fait, lui, 9,92km² alors que la la forêt de Marly, près de Versailles, fait 2000 hectares. On doit pouvoir trouver beaucoup d'exemples de "bois" plus grands que certaines "forêts".
Je pense ici que plus que la superficie, c'est aussi _l'aspect_ qui joue.
Un bois sera plus "domestiqué", une forêt plus "sauvage". On trouve au Bois de Boulogne deux hippodromes, des restaurants, un lac artificiel. Un peu la même chose au Bois de Vincennes (hippodrome aussi).


----------



## Asmodée

Aoyama said:


> A Paris, le Bois de Boulogne, que tout le monde connaît, est grand comme une ville (846 hectares), le Bois de Vincennes fait, lui, 9,92km² (= 992 ha) alors que la la forêt de Marly, près de Versailles, fait 2000 hectares. On doit pouvoir trouver beaucoup d'exemples de "bois" plus grands que certaines "forêts".



Heu je suis bien d'accord avec ce que vous dites mais n'aurait-il pas plutôt fallu, pour appuyer vos propos, citer un exemple qui infirme et non qui confirme la règle [bois < forêt] ?

Pour rester dans les Yvelines il aurait, à mon sens, été plus intéressant de citer la forêt de l'Hautil (390 ha) ou encore la forêt de Louveciennes (55 ha) qui sont bien là des exemples de "forêts" plus petites que les "bois" que vous mentionnez.

Par contre j'approuve parfaitement l'aspect "domestication" du bois, les bois sont généralement proche des villes et on parlera rarement de bois en plein millieu d'une montagne ou tout autre espace naturel plus sauvage.


----------



## Aoyama

> Pour rester dans les Yvelines il aurait, à mon sens, été plus intéressant de citer la forêt de l'Hautil (390 ha) ou encore la forêt de Louveciennes (55 ha) qui sont bien là des exemples de "forêts" plus petites que les "bois" que vous mentionnez.


Et bien, voilà un oubli réparé.


> j'approuve parfaitement l'aspect "domestication" du bois


Oui, une bonne formule.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Et la jungle SVP ?
J'ai aussi entendu parler de la jungle !
C'est quoi la différence ?


----------



## Xence

Mais alors, pourquoi parle-t-on de mûres et fraises des bois sauvages ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Et la jungle SVP ?


La jungle est en Afrique, ou aussi en Amérique du Sud, pas en Europe. On parle aussi de forêt équatoriale.


----------



## janpol

les forêts plus petites que des bois ont dû mériter cette appelllation quand on la leur a donnée, et puis on a défriché, urbanisé...


----------



## Asmodée

Xence said:


> Mais alors, pourquoi parle-t-on de mûres et fraises des bois sauvages ?



Ce sont les baies qui sont sauvages, car elles ne sont, à l'origine, pas issues d'une culture mais poussent toutes seules dans les bois de manière naturelle.

Aujourd'hui on trouve des cultures de toutes sortes d'espèces "sauvages" (qui ne le sont plus vraiment du coup )



janpol said:


> les forêts plus petites que des bois ont dû mériter cette appelllation quand on la leur a donnée, et puis on a défriché, urbanisé...


Très juste, ou peut-être certain bois se sont-ils aussi étoffés au fur et à mesure du temps et ont gardé leur appellation originelle. Il existe par chez moi des petites forêts (à peine plus d'une centaine d'hectares) et pourtant l'urbanisation y est quasi inexisante


----------



## Xence

Asmodée said:
			
		

> Ce sont les baies qui sont sauvages, car elles ne sont, à l'origine, pas issues d'une culture mais poussent toutes seules dans les bois de manière naturelle.


Donc, si je comprends bien, on parle de fruits sauvages obtenus dans des bois domestiques. 

Pourtant, l'expression "les bois sauvages" est récurrente dans la littérature française classique. Je cite Sand à l'appui, et j'en resterai là. Mais je pourrais en citer d'autres.


> Au mois de janvier dernier, j’étais parti de Saint-Paul, par un jour chaud et brillant, pour aller rêver dans *les bois sauvages* de l’île Bourbon. J’y rêvais de vous, mon ami ; ces *forêts vierges* avaient gardé pour moi le souvenir de vos courses et de vos études ; le sol avait conservé l’empreinte de vos pas.


----------



## Asmodée

Xence said:


> Pourtant, l'expression "les bois sauvages" est récurrente dans la littérature française classique. Je cite Sand à l'appui, et j'en resterai là. Mais je pourrais en citer d'autres.



Attention à ne pas dériver du sujet, il s'agit de comparer "_bois_" à "_forêt_" et non "_sauvage_" à "_domestique_".

Aoyama comme moi parlons d'une tendance, d'un aspect que l'on peut retrouver dans le terme "_bois_" si on le compare à "_forêt_". Ce n'est pas un fait absolu. Ce bois-ci peut avoir un aspect plus sauvage que ce bois-là, tout comme un bois peut paraître beaucoup plus sauvage qu'un champs de vaches ou bien moins que la chambre de mon petit frère 

Dans l'exemple que vous citez, il s'agit d'une figure de style. Sand emploie volontairement un champs lexical rappelant l'isolement (sauvage, île, vierge) pour mettre en avant son sentiment de solitude lorsqu'elle pense à son ami.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Aoyama said:


> La jungle est en Afrique, ou aussi en Amérique du Sud, pas en Europe. On parle aussi de forêt équatoriale.


 
Merci
Ca veut dire ce mot est limité ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui,

La jungle est une forêt très dense de style équatorial.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci Aoyama et Lacuzon


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Lars H said:


> Hej!
> 
> Quelle est la différence entre "bois" et "forêt"?
> Cést le"bois" quelque chose plus petit et le"forêt" plus grande? Est-ce une question de dialecte/géographie, ou espèces d'arbres?
> 
> Je suis reconnaissant pour l'aide
> 
> Lars H


 
La forêt
C'est
grande : on parle d'un nom féminin


----------



## janpol

CITATION : Il existe par chez moi des petites forêts (à peine plus d'une centaine d'hectares) et pourtant l'urbanisation y est quasi inexisante  

on a aussi pu transformer des surfaces boisées en terres de culture, ça s'est beaucoup fait à certaines époques (cf Ronsard - 'arrête, bûcheron...)


----------



## Xence

Asmodée said:
			
		

> Aoyama comme moi parlons d'une tendance, d'un aspect que l'on peut retrouver dans le terme "bois" si on le compare à "forêt". Ce n'est pas un fait absolu.


Bref, il s'agit d'un sentiment, d'une impression, desquels on ne peut rien tirer d'objectif.



> Dans l'exemple que vous citez, il s'agit d'une figure de style.


Admettons. 
Jetons alors un regard sur un manuel de botanique du XIXe siècle:


> Partout on trouve des champignons; cosmopolites féconds, ils peuplent également *les bois sauvages*, les prés fleuris et les antres humides; les champs incultes et les guérets [...]


----------



## Aoyama

> Bref, il s'agit d'un sentiment, d'une impression, desquels on ne peut rien tirer d'objectif.


Si, même si on ne peut pas parler de fait "absolu", il y a quand même un raisonnement objectif.
La forêt est plutôt sauvage, elle ne comporte/possède pas d'installations ou de constructions. Elle est moins "civilisée". Le bois est un espace naturel "domestiqué", qui se trouve généralement à l'orée/proximité d'un centre urbain.
On pourrait même aller plus loin et parler des animaux, que l'on trouvera en plus grand nombre dans une forêt que dans un bois.
Pour la _chasse _aussi. Celle-ci peut être autorisée dans certaines forêts, mais sera toujours interdite dans un bois.


----------



## Asmodée

janpol said:


> CITATION : Il existe par chez moi des petites forêts (à peine plus d'une centaine d'hectares) et pourtant l'urbanisation y est quasi inexisante
> 
> on a aussi pu transformer des surfaces boisées en terres de culture, ça s'est beaucoup fait à certaines époques (cf Ronsard - 'arrête, bûcheron...)



Oui très juste ! Il y a aussi peut-être un aspect de prestige. Les forêt auxquelles je faisais allusion sont des forêts privées qui aujourd'hui encore sont des terrains de chasse privés. Et je pense que ces propriétaires terriens se flattent beaucoup plus de mettre une "forêt" plutôt qu'un bois à disposition de leurs hôtes. 

La remarque d'Aoyama sur la chasse est aussi très pertinente, je ne suis absolument pas expert dans le domaine mais peut-être ces "mini-forêt" ont-elles aussi l'appellation "_forêt_" du fait que la chasse y est autorisée et pratiquée.



Xence said:


> Admettons.
> Jetons alors un regard sur un manuel de botanique du XIXe siècle:
> 
> 
> 
> Partout on trouve des champignons; cosmopolites féconds, ils peuplent également les bois sauvages, les prés fleuris et les antres humides; les champs incultes et les guérets [...]
Click to expand...


Voyez vous-même, si le manuel considère nécessaire de préciser le terme "_sauvage_" c'est bien que la nature sauvage d'un bois n'est pas forcément évidente, de part justement cette connotation de domestication.
Le bois sauvage sera l'ensemble d'arbre d'étendue moyenne qui a poussé naturellement alors que le bois domestique, l'ensemble d'étendue moyenne qui sera issu d'une culture. Quand il n'y a pas de précision, l'ambiguïté et et la connotation sont présentes.


----------



## Xence

Sans vouloir polémiquer, mais beaucoup de ce qui a été avancé plus haut est empreint de relativité et de subjectivité. Il y a des bois sauvages tout comme il y a des forêts domestiquées. Il y a des régions où la chasse au sanglier est autorisée dans certains bois, etc, etc.

À mon avis, tout cela reste sujet à controverse. Et je me garderai bien de la prolonger encore !


----------



## Aoyama

Je ne connais pas de bois où la chasse aux sangliers soit autorisée (si tant est que l'on puisse en trouver).
Il y a des sangliers dans la forêt de Fontainebleau.
Mais bon, rien n'est simple, parmi les multiples exemples de bois et de forêts (et Asmodée ne l'a pas cité, celui-là), on trouve le bois de Saint-Cucufa qui s'appelle aussi ... Forêt de Malmaison ... http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Cucufa_(bois) (il faut cliquer deux fois) .


----------



## Lars H

Hej!



IMANAKBARI said:


> La forêt
> C'est
> grande : on parle d'un nom féminin



Merci! Mon français est très mauvais :/

La taille. La taille peut être un piège. Si le nom de forêt/bois est vieux, si la forêt/bois pourrait avoir été modifié, ont généralement diminué, au fil des ans.

"Jungle". Un mot hindou, "jangal", à l'Europe par les Anglais. Le mot désigne une terre sans valeur pour l'agriculture ou résidentiels.

Sur le forum en anglais j'ai lu un vieux débat de "Forest"/"Wood"
Et parallèlement à cette question, j'ai demandé au Forum allemand sur  "Forst"/"Wald".

Je sais que le "Bois" a une origine différente de "Wald"/"Wood" mais il est intéressant de noter que dans tout les trois langues, il ya deux mots differént vivant, et la différence entre les deux mots sont un peu floue.


----------



## TitTornade

N'y a-t-il pas une différence historique ou de propriété ? Mon village a un couvert forestier important... Ce qu'on appelle le "bois de XXX" est la partie du massif forestier qui était communal, le reste est coupé en plusieurs forêts qui étaient encore récemment privées... L'ensemble du massif étant contigu et limité par des frontières "virtuelles"...

En jetant un coup d'oeil sur la carte michelin de la Lorraine, j'ai constaté que l'appellation bois ou forêt a l'air totalement aléatoire et ne pas dépendre de la taille... L'ensemble des massifs étant en général contigu...


----------



## Chimel

C'est fou ce qu'une question anodine comme celle-là peut susciter de passionnantes (et amicales... ) controverses.

En réaction à ce que vient de dire TitTornade, je crois qu'il faut distinguer deux choses:
- l'emploi de bois ou de forêt dans des noms de lieux: effectivement, il y a un certain arbitraire dans ces dénominations géographiques, ce qui peut être dû, comme on l'a dit, au fait que certains massifs forestiers (ou certaines étendues boisées...) ont vu leur superficie réduite ou accrue au fil du temps, ou encore à leur statut public ou privé. Le fait est qu'aujourd'hui, le Bois de X n'est pas nécessairement plus petit que la Forêt de Y

- l'emploi de bois ou de forêt dans le langage courant. Il me semble qu'on peut en conclure
a) qu'on dit toujours "bois" pour désigner un espace boisé et assez domestiqué (allées bien tracées, chasse interdite...) souvent en bordure ou à l'intérieur d'une ville
b) qu'on dit plutôt "forêt" pour désigner un écosystème (une espèce typique des forêts)
c) qu'on ne fait pas toujours la différence dans les autres cas. Comme TitTornade, j'habite dans une région verdoyante et les gens de passage me demandent indistinctement de leur indiquer une belle promenade dans les bois ou une belle promenade dans la forêt.


----------



## Aoyama

> effectivement, il y a un certain arbitraire dans ces dénominations géographiques, ce qui peut être dû, comme on l'a dit, au fait que certains massifs forestiers (ou certaines étendues boisées...) ont vu leur superficie réduite ou accrue au fil du temps


absolument, on le voit même dans un autre mot "parc", comme dans Parc de Saint-Cloud (460 hectares, soit la moitié du Bois de Boulogne, à l'origine une partie de la forêt qui s'étendait de Paris à Versailles, divisée maintenant en plusieurs morceaux comme le Bois de Meudon, la forêt de Ville d'Avray etc), le Parc de Sceaux (181 hectares) aussi, etc.


----------



## TitTornade

Chimel said:


> a) qu'on dit toujours "bois" pour désigner un espace boisé et assez domestiqué (allées bien tracées, chasse interdite...) souvent en bordure ou à l'intérieur d'une ville


Re
Ce que tu décris ici correspond exactement à ce que on appelle la Forêt de Haye, à proximité immédiate de Nancy... enfin pour sa partie "domestiquée"...
  

Sinon, pourquoi dites-vous qu'on ne peut pas chasser dans un bois ? Est-ce simplement une référence aux bois les plus connus de France (Boulogne et Vincennes) ou est-ce une définition ?

Et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi une forêt n'est pas "domestiquée"... la forêt des Landes est presque entièrement privée, parcelisée, exploitée. Elle a par ailleurs été plantée... Elle est parfaitement domestiquée.
Et le Bois Dormant (celui de la Belle) m'a longtemps effrayé par sa sauvagerie...  

Peut-on aller plus loin que dire :
- une forêt est un grand massif forestier,
- un bois est plus petit qu'une forêt,
- un bosquet est encore plus petit.
- Les limites de taille entre ces étendues forestières sont parfois floues et mal définies...


----------



## Aoyama

> un bois est plus petit qu'une forêt


justement pas ...


----------



## janpol

il serait intéressant de savoir si, pour les géographes, il existe une superficie limite permettant de différencier l'un de l'autre (je crois me souvenir que c'est le cas pour "village" et "ville")


----------



## Aoyama

Plus qu'un problème intéressant les géographes, ce serait plutôt une chose concernant le personnel du cadastre.
Mais comme on l'a dit plus haut, la superficie n'est pas un élément décisif, surtout que celle-ci peut évoluer (et changer, le plus souvent diminuer) au cours du temps.


----------



## Lars H

Nous avons une vieille expression populaire (bois) et une expression que (je croix) repose sur le droit médiéval/Merovinges (forêt).
C'est probablement l'explication pourquoi la différence est un peu difficile de définir. Non seulement en français mais aussi en allemand et en anglais..


----------



## Chimel

TitTornade said:


> Re
> Sinon, pourquoi dites-vous qu'on ne peut pas chasser dans un bois ? Est-ce simplement une référence aux bois les plus connus de France (Boulogne et Vincennes) ou est-ce une définition ?


Non, c'est le contraire: je ne nie pas qu'on puisse chasser dans certains bois, même si ça m'étonne un peu, mais ce que je dis, c'est qu'une étendue boisée où on ne peut pas chasser (parce qu'elle est de taille relativement réduite, parce qu'on y trouve certains aménagements de loisirs...) sera toujours appelée un bois et jamais une forêt.

Et effectivement, il vaut sans doute mieux parler d'aménagements de loisirs que de "domestication".


----------



## Aoyama

C'est moi qui ai dit que l'on ne chasse pas dans les bois ... (non que je tienne tellement à la paternité de l'argument).
La raison, simple, indépendamment des considérations de superficie etc (même si elles existent), c'est que ... _les gens se promènent dans les bois_ (plus qu'en forêt[s], qui sont aussi plus grandes), et qu'encore, les bois sont situés à proximité des villes, ils leur servent de poumons.
A la lisière de Bruxelles (à l'est et au sud-est) il y a un grand espace de verdure, j'ai oublié : c'est un bois ou une forêt ? Bois je crois.


----------



## TitTornade

J'ai vraiment l'impression que vos explications tiennent du subjectif...
Dans ma région hautement rurale, il y a des centaines de bois (presque autant que de villages) et pas de villes... On y chasse, on s'y promène, on n'y trouve pas de jeux pour enfant et des animaux sauvages y vivent... Il est même vivement déconseillé de se promener dans certains qui ont poussé sur des champs de bataille non déminés...

Je crois que je comprends : j'ai l'impression que les définitions que vous donnez correspondent à des bois et des forêts de citadins  
Je n'avais jamais vu de massif forestier aménagé comme à proximité de Nancy (qu'on appelle forêt et pas bois) avant de quitter ma campagne... 

Sinon pour ce qui est de la différence de taille entre un bois et une forêt, j'ai tiré mes infos du TLFi et de wikipédia :
forêt > bois > boqueteau > bosquet.

Sinon, le *bois *que ma famille possède est trop petit pour être une forêt et trop grand pour être un bosquet... et mon oncle y chasse... Et il n'est pas aménagé pour les habitants des environs


----------



## Lars H

Aoyama said:


> A la lisière de Bruxelles (à l'est et au sud-est) il y a un grand espace de verdure, j'ai oublié : c'est un bois ou une forêt ? Bois je crois.



La forêt entre Bruxelles, Hoeilaart et Waterloo est trés jolie mais pour un Scandiavien il est plus comme un parc, alors je le devine ne peut pas être appelé "forêt". Et - en flamande il y á des nomes de lieu "bos" pour les différentes parties de la bois.


----------



## Aoyama

> Dans ma région hautement rurale, il y a des centaines de bois (presque autant que de villages)


D'ac, mais ces bois sont-ils nommés (Bois de Saint-Machin, Bois de la Grange etc) ?


----------



## TitTornade

Aoyama said:


> D'ac, mais ces bois sont-ils nommés (Bois de Saint-Machin, Bois de la Grange etc) ?


 
Oui, soit ils ont simplement le nom du village, soit ils portent des noms autres : Bois de la Grande Montagne, Bois du Fayel, Bois Juré... J'ai tapé tout simplement "Dun-Sur-Meuse" sur viamichelin, pour constater que les alentours sont constitués de forêts plus ou moins grandes parfois découpées "administrativement" en forêt ou en bois...

Mais c'est la même chose pour la forêt de Rambouillet dont le pourtour est découpé en de nombreux bois, ou pour les massifs forestiers de n'importe quelle région. Ils sont indistinctement nommé bois ou forêt : il suffit de jeter un coup d'oeil sur la carte michelin... La Montagne Sainte-Victoire près d'Aix-en-Provence est entourée des bois de la Gardiole et de Ligourès et de la forêt de Peyrolle, p. ex...


----------



## Aoyama

Ouais, faut voir, mais c'est bien possible. Des bois plus grands que des forêts ...


----------



## Lars H

TitTornade said:


> Mais c'est la même chose pour la forêt de Rambouillet dont le pourtour est découpé en de nombreux bois, ou pour les massifs forestiers de n'importe quelle région. Ils sont indistinctement nommé bois ou forêt



J'ai trouvé au moins deux explications étymologie pour forêt. 
Si l'origine est le ancien expression «silva forestam" le nom contemporain peut être "forêt" seulement si le terrain a été le terrain de chasse pour le roi ou de la noblesse. Mais si le terrain n'avait pas été consacré terrain de chasse doit être un "bois". Cela peut expliquer pourquoi les noms sont mélangés?

Mon français est terrible, je sais. Mais j'espère qu'il est possible de comprendre


----------



## TitTornade

De toute façon, il a déjà forêt et forêt ! 
J'ai voulu un jour aller me balader dans une forêt domaniale dans l'Héraut, en imaginant retrouver les grands arbres et les allées sombres et humides d'une forêt lorraine... Quelle surprise de voir que j'étais plus grand que la plupart des arbres de cette forêt domaniale héraultaise !


----------



## TitTornade

Lars H said:


> J'ai trouvé au moins deux explications étymologie pour forêt.
> Si l'origine est le ancien expression «silva forestam" le nom contemporain peut être "forêt" seulement si le terrain a été le terrain de chasse pour le roi ou de la noblesse. Mais si le terrain n'avait pas été consacré terrain de chasse doit être un "bois". Cela peut expliquer pourquoi les noms sont mélangés?
> 
> Mon français est terrible, je sais. Mais j'espère qu'il est possible de comprendre


 
Et est-ce qu'un bois n'aurait pas été un endroit où on coupait le bois, pour se chauffer ou pour se loger ?
En tout cas, de nos jours, on chasse dans les bois et aussi en plaine ou sur l'eau


----------

